
If You Can't Express Yourself By Email, You're Not Worthy of Anyone's Time - pieterhg
https://levels.io/email-cuts-through-bullshit/
======
jqm
Good article expressing something I have felt for a long time.

Emailing asking to set up a call to do something email could have handled
better drives me nuts.

------
rhizome
It's an incontrovertible fact that more people are adept at voice
communication than textual.

~~~
mariuolo
I wonder if they will also draft specs or ($DEITY forbid) contracts over a
Skype call.

------
uptown
Shouldn't this be published as an email?

------
adyus
I can't believe I'm saying this at 28, but that's a really young-person point
of view.

You have to understand most of us younglings grew up with the Internet and
have adopted text as the de facto mode of relaying information. Sadly, most of
the business world is made up of people who've learned to communicate (in
their formative years) before the Internet was a thing.

These business people cannot easily change their main mode of communication,
and will have a hard time adopting email the way a newer generation has.

The generation following you (and me) has already moved past email, to instant
messaging.

~~~
rabbyte
The finer point to me is that sometimes there are perfectly valid reasons you
wouldn't want to express yourself by email or online and I don't think that
has anything to do with age. We have evolved to understand face-to-face
communication. It's an effective way to relay a thought. People can waste your
time through any media.

~~~
greenyoda
_" People can waste your time through any media."_

That's true, but it's much easier to cut your losses with an e-mail than with
a face to face conversation. If, after reading the first couple of sentences
of an e-mail, you decide that the sender is an idiot and reading his message
is a waste of time, you can just hit delete (or reply, "Sorry, not
interested") and move on to the next thing. However, if you've agreed to meet
with somebody, and thirty seconds into the meeting you've come to the same
conclusion, most people would be too polite to ruthlessly tell the person to
their face that the meeting is pointless, and then get up and leave. (Also, if
the meeting is not in your own office, you'll have expended time just to get
there.) This is even true of a phone call: most people are too polite to hang
up on someone, except maybe a telemarketer.

If someone wants me to make time to meet with them in person, they should be
able to clearly express the purpose of the meeting in a few lines of text
beforehand.

